# Tempo no subjuntivo



## FloMar

Queria verificar os tempos no subjuntivo:

Espero que amanhã esteja bom tempo (regra: presente do indicativo + presente do subjuntivo)

Esperava que o dia seguinte estivesse bom tempo (regra: imperfeito do indicativo + imperfeito do subjuntivo)

No momento exato em que eles me falaram, proibi que eles ficassem. (Minha dúvida aqui é dupla: É normal utilisar os verbos que exprimem desejo, ordem, duvida, sentimento i.e. que antecedem o subjuntivo, no pretérito? Regra: pretérito do indicativo + imperfeito do subjuntivo)



Quando se trata de expressões que precedem o subjuntivo, quero saber se a terceira opção aqui é possível: 1)Talvez seja assim. 2)Talvez fosse assim. 3) Talvez tenha sido assim (durante todos estes anos).

As seguintes expressões se traduzem em tempos diferentes em inglês, não é? Há uma regra para o uso destas diferenças?

A Joana teve ontem a prova específica de matemática, mas não se sentia preparada. Duvido que o exame lhe tenha corrido bem (I doubt that the exam *has gone* well for her)

Vou sair e volto por volta das 18h00. Espero que tenha arrumado o quarto quando eu chegar. (I hope you *will have tidied* the room when I get back).


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Queria verificar os tempos no subjuntivo:
> 
> Espero que amanhã esteja bom tempo (regra: presente do indicativo + presente do subjuntivo)
> 
> Esperava que no dia seguinte estivesse bom tempo (regra: imperfeito do indicativo + imperfeito do subjuntivo)
> 
> No momento exato em que eles me falaram, proibi que eles ficassem. (Minha dúvida aqui é dupla: É normal utilisar os verbos que exprimem desejo, ordem, duvida, sentimento i.e. que antecedem o subjuntivo, no pretérito? Regra: pretérito do indicativo + imperfeito do subjuntivo)
> 
> 
> 
> Quando se trata de expressões que precedem o subjuntivo, quero saber se a terceira opção aqui é possível: 1)Talvez seja assim. 2)Talvez fosse assim. 3) Talvez tenha sido assim (durante todos estes anos).
> 
> As seguintes expressões se traduzem em tempos diferentes em inglês, não é? Há uma regra para o uso destas diferenças?
> 
> A Joana teve ontem a prova específica de matemática, mas não se sentia preparada. Duvido que o exame lhe tenha corrido bem (I doubt that the exam *has gone* well for her)
> 
> Vou sair e volto por volta das 18h00. Espero que tenha arrumado o quarto quando eu chegar. (I hope you *will have tidied* the room when I get back).


Todas são correctas. A única correção a fazer não tem que ver com os tempos verbais: 'no dia seguinte'.


----------



## gvergara

Olá:

Uma perguntinha... Não se emprega em português o verbo ter o fazer neste caso?

_Esperava que no dia seguinte *tivesse/fizesse*    bom tempo_.


----------



## Carfer

Usam-se os dois, mas de diferentes perspectivas. 'Na semana passada tivemos bom tempo', ou seja, é como dizer que dispusemos de bom tempo, que pudemos fruir de bom tempo. Usamos 'fazer' ou 'estar' para referir o tempo atmosférico do momento. Portanto, com 'ter'  a perspectiva está centrada no falante, no tempo de que pôde fruir, com 'fazer' ou 'estar' nas condições meteorológicas existentes.


----------



## guihenning

Talvez o que tenha confundido gvergara, caso esteja em contato com o português do Brasil, seja a aférese da primeira sílaba do verbo 'estar', o que frequentemente o torna idêntico ao verbo 'ter' nalguns tempos e modos verbais. Por isso se ouvir '_achei que tivesse bom tempo_' o que (provavelmente) se quis dizer foi antes '_achei que (es)tivesse bom [o] tempo_' — que na verdade me soa um pouco mal (sem artigo antes de 'tempo', _bien entendu_), mas achei que talvez valesse de algo mencionar que a aférese de 'estar' no Brasil está de tal maneira enraizada que muitas vezes o falante nem mais os distingue, sendo o contexto decisivo.
'_eu tive aí ontem', 'achei que ele tivesse aí com vocês', 'você saberia se tivesse presente na hora da reunião', 'achei que ele tivesse na Europa', 'pois ontem mesmo ela teve aqui'._
A aférese também afeta outros verbos como 'esperar', embora este perca a primeira sílaba sobretudo no imperativo '_ei! pera aí que eu já vou!' _mas '_e você espera mesmo que isso vá dar certo?_'.


----------



## gvergara

Muito obrigado a ambos pela sua ajuda  Na verdade, guihenning, não pensei que podia se tratar do verbo _estar_, o que passa é que em castelhano (chileno, pelo menos) nós empregamos os verbos _ter _e _fazer _em ausência de artigo, i _estar_ quando tem. Assim, para nós seria correto dizer _Hoje tem/faz calor/bom tempo_, mas _Hoje está bom *o *tempo_.


----------



## SarahYumi

FloMar said:


> Queria verificar os tempos no subjuntivo:
> 
> Espero que amanhã esteja bom tempo (regra: presente do indicativo + presente do subjuntivo)
> 
> Esperava que o dia seguinte estivesse bom tempo (regra: imperfeito do indicativo + imperfeito do subjuntivo)
> 
> No momento exato em que eles me falaram, proibi que eles ficassem. (Minha dúvida aqui é dupla: É normal utilisar os verbos que exprimem desejo, ordem, duvida, sentimento i.e. que antecedem o subjuntivo, no pretérito? Regra: pretérito do indicativo + imperfeito do subjuntivo)
> 
> 
> 
> Quando se trata de expressões que precedem o subjuntivo, quero saber se a terceira opção aqui é possível: 1)Talvez seja assim. 2)Talvez fosse assim. 3) Talvez tenha sido assim (durante todos estes anos).
> 
> As seguintes expressões se traduzem em tempos diferentes em inglês, não é? Há uma regra para o uso destas diferenças?
> 
> A Joana teve ontem a prova específica de matemática, mas não se sentia preparada. Duvido que o exame lhe tenha corrido bem (I doubt that the exam *has gone* well for her)
> 
> Vou sair e volto por volta das 18h00. Espero que tenha arrumado o quarto quando eu chegar. (I hope you *will have tidied* the room when I get back).


Oi, FloMar! Não sei qual variação você tem interesse (Portugal/Brasil), mas como algumas pessoas já colocaram observações sobre Português de Portugal, então vou fazer algumas observações relativas ao Português do Brasil:

- - -

Espero que amanhã *faça *bom tempo.

Esperava que o dia seguinte *fizesse *bom tempo.

No momento exato em que eles me falaram, proibi que eles ficassem. 

(sim, é normal utilizar verbos que exprimem desejo antes do subjuntivo no pretérito, mas o imperfeito! exemplo: Eu queria que fizesse sol amanhã.)

1)Talvez seja assim.  (talvez isso seja desse jeito, agora ou no futuro)

2)Talvez fosse assim.  (talvez isso tenha sido assim no passado)

3) Talvez tenha sido assim (durante todos estes anos). 

A Joana teve ontem a *prova de matemática*, mas não se sentia preparada. Duvido que *a prova tenha sido boa. / que tenha ido bem na prova.*

Vou sair e volto por volta das 18h00. Espero que tenha arrumado o quarto quando eu chegar.


----------



## pfaa09

SarahYumi said:


> Esperava que o dia seguinte *fizesse *bom tempo.


Com a omissão da preposição *em*, através da contracção com o artigo *o* (*no* dia seguinte), parece que é o dia que faz o tempo.
Creio que o tempo é que faz o dia ser quente, frio, ameno, chuvoso, etc.


----------



## duduc

pfaa09 said:


> Com a omissão da preposição *em*, através da contracção com o artigo *o* (*no* dia seguinte), parece que é o dia que faz o tempo.
> Creio que o tempo é que faz o dia ser quente, frio, ameno, chuvoso, etc.


No português do Brasil, 'o dia seguinte' não é sujeito; é adjunto adverbial.


----------



## Carfer

duduc said:


> No português do Brasil, 'o dia seguinte' não é sujeito; é adjunto adverbial.



Quer isso então dizer que no português do Brasil se pode omitir a preposição?


----------



## SarahYumi

Carfer said:


> Quer isso então dizer que no português do Brasil se pode omitir a preposição?


Sim. O verbo "fazer" aqui não é no sentido de criar, fabricar... é no sentido de "haver".


----------



## duduc

Carfer said:


> Quer isso então dizer que no português do Brasil se pode omitir a preposição?


Acho que sim. Em Portugal não? 'Semana passada fez calor. Ano passado fez frio esta época.' Nenhum sujeito.


----------



## Carfer

duduc said:


> Acho que sim. Em Portugal não? 'Semana passada fez calor. Ano passado fez frio esta época.' Nenhum sujeito.


Não. Habitualmente dizemos _'na semana passada', 'no mês que vem', 'na manhã seguinte',_ '_no ano passado fez/esteve/frio nesta época'_, etc. Não quer dizer que não possa ouvir de um português '_*A* semana passada fez calor. *O* ano passado fez frio *n*esta época.', _contanto que, em regra, o adjunto adverbial inicie a frase e sempre com o artigo expresso. Se não é o caso, como ocorre na frase que propôs ('*n*esta época'), diria que é bastante rara a omissão da preposição. Obviamente, estes verbos são impessoais e, consequentemente, é indiscutível que não há sujeito, mas a omissão da preposição em construções como a que a Flomar propôs sugere fortemente ao falante de Portugal que quem faz o bom tempo é o dia seguinte, daí a minha correcção e a observação do pfaa. A nossa reacção instintiva à omissão é a de que há erro na construção, fere-nos os ouvidos. Deste lado, em casos assim, nunca dei pela omissão, qualquer que seja o registo.


----------



## duduc

É mesmo? Admito estar surpreso, pois chego ao extremo de considerar elegante a omissão dessa preposição no meu dialeto.

Uma pergunta de esclarecimento: a repulsa que sentem os ouvidos portugueses é a mesma quando o verbo não está na terceira pessoa do singular? Por exemplo, que lhes parece esta estrofe duma canção muito conhecida no Brasil?



> A noite passada
> Você veio me ver
> A noite passada
> Eu sonhei com você


----------



## Carfer

Parece-me bem - e acredito que aos demais portugueses também. Aliás, ajusta-se perfeitamente ao que disse atrás, artigo expresso (não diria o mesmo se faltasse) e início de frase. Quanto ao uso da forma verbal da terceira pessoa com '_você(s)_', parece que é regra em ambos os lados.


----------



## duduc

Não está muito claro para mim. A dificuldade está na omissão do artigo definido ou na omissão da preposição 'em'? (A mensagem #8 questiona a falta de preposição na #7.)


----------



## Carfer

A mensagem #8 questiona a omissão da preposição nesta frase: '_Esperava que o dia seguinte fizesse bom tempo_'. A questão do artigo resulta das frases que mencionou em #12: _'Semana passada fez calor. Ano passado fez frio esta época._' Nenhuma delas me parece comum em Portugal.


----------



## guihenning

Preciso dizer que no meu português (pelo menos no consciente) as construções sem a preposição também me são um pouco estranhas. Tendo a sempre usar "_na semana passada", "no mês passado_" e assim. Para o exemplo concreto do Carfer com 'manhã', não creio que jamais dissesse "_a manhã seguinte ele chegou_' sem a preposição. Me soa bastante bizarro.
Quando comecei a falar francês acabava por sempre naturalmente produzir "_*au* lundi prochain_" e similares, até que um amigo francês passou a me corrigir sempre que se deparava com esse erro e me lembro de ter-lhe dito que entendia donde vinha o meu erro, porque essas frases em português precisavam _sempre_ da preposição para [me] fazerem sentido, então eu tentava construí-las da mesma feição em francês. Só por isso estou tentado a dizer que as orações com a preposição me são mais comuns.
Não vou dizer que não produzo orações sem a preposição nalguns casos sem perceber, mas creio que se pensar sempre 1 segundo antes de escrever, por exemplo, elas só me saem com a preposição.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> não creio que jamais dissesse "_a manhã seguinte ele chegou_' sem a preposição. Me soa bastante bizarro.


A mim também, nunca diria tal. Contudo, se rejeito '_a manhã seguinte ele chegou', _tolero '_a semana passada choveu_' (e admito até que às vezes me saia), ou '_choveu a semana passada_' (*). O que me leva a aceitar estas, mas a rejeitar, por exemplo, '_Encontramo-nos a semana que vem_' e outras que tais? Não sei, o hábito, o uso. Sou forçado a concluir que há muita casuística nestas escolhas, o que, naturalmente não facilita a vida ao estrangeiro aprendiz, a quem não podemos dar uma directriz clara, unívoca.
Entretanto, encontrei isto no Ciberdúvidas Na semana passada - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa. O consultor concede admitir a omissão da preposição, mas exige o artigo, que, pelos vistos, é frequentemente dispensado no Brasil. Quem quererá ser prior nesta freguesia?

(*) Refinando o que disse acima sobre a indispensabilidade de o adjunto adverbial vir no início das frases de exemplo, acrescento que nalgumas inversões (adjunto logo depois do verbo como em '_choveu a semana passada_') também não parece haver grande problema porque em Portugal também se ouve. O que não se ouve, estou convencido, é '_Esperava que o dia seguinte fizesse bom tempo'. _O melhor, por isso, é centrarmo-nos nas frases concretas e fugir das generalizações.


----------



## Ari RT

Carfer said:


> Contudo, se rejeito '_a manhã seguinte ele chegou', _tolero '_a semana passada choveu_'



E por aqui eu não estranharia 'fez sol a semana inteira', talvez por paralelismo com 'choveu a semana inteira'. De fato, nem tudo vai pela regra. Haverá explicação para casos concretos, e isso às vezes.

Não discuto a gramaticidade dos exemplos abaixo. Procuro pela semântica, na esperança de que esta condicione a gramática, e não o contrário. Mas talvez me falte ferramental teórico para esclarecer meu pensamento.
'Ontem choveu' e 'ontem fez sol', são semanticamente semelhantes (com sentido oposto, claro - é que se eu escrevesse 'soleou' ou 'fez chuva', isso desviaria as atenções). Um verbo (choveu) é impessoal. Posso chamar o outro de copulativo (ontem = sol)? Ou 'fazer + sol' torna o verbo 'fazer' impessoal nessa acepção? 
'Dia 1o faz dez anos que eu me casei', posso entender como copulativa? 'Faz' não indica ação, para começo de conversa. Portanto, 'dia 1o' não exerce a ação do verbo fazer. 'Dez anos...' também não. Nenhum dos dois sofre a ação do verbo, tampouco. Travei aqui quando considerei que sentenças copulativas são igualdades entre sujeito e predicativo. O critério semântico não encontra nem um nem outro.


----------



## FloMar

SarahYumi said:


> Oi, FloMar! Não sei qual variação você tem interesse (Portugal/Brasil), mas como algumas pessoas já colocaram observações sobre Português de Portugal, então vou fazer algumas observações relativas ao Português do Brasil:
> 
> - - -
> 
> Espero que amanhã *faça *bom tempo.
> 
> Esperava que o dia seguinte *fizesse *bom tempo.
> 
> No momento exato em que eles me falaram, proibi que eles ficassem.
> 
> (sim, é normal utilizar verbos que exprimem desejo antes do subjuntivo no pretérito, mas o imperfeito! exemplo: Eu queria que fizesse sol amanhã.)
> 
> 1)Talvez seja assim.  (talvez isso seja desse jeito, agora ou no futuro)
> 
> 2)Talvez fosse assim.  (talvez isso tenha sido assim no passado)
> 
> 3) Talvez tenha sido assim (durante todos estes anos).
> 
> A Joana teve ontem a *prova de matemática*, mas não se sentia preparada. Duvido que *a prova tenha sido boa. / que tenha ido bem na prova.*
> 
> Vou sair e volto por volta das 18h00. Espero que tenha arrumado o quarto quando eu chegar.


Can I check that you're saying that the verb fazer is more commonly used when talking about the weather in this context than estar?


----------



## Ari RT

Ambos são usados com bastante frequência. Eu não saberia dizer qual dos dois é o mais frequente.
O tempo é bom na maior parte do país, ontem o tempo foi bom. O tempo costuma ser chuvoso em janeiro, o tempo nunca foi muito bom em julho.
Hoje faz bom tempo, ontem fez mau tempo. Costuma fazer tempo bom na Páscoa. Quando faz bom tempo, os ingleses vão aos jardins tomar sol.
Até aqui estamos falando do 'weather' que se vê, se percebe. 'Clima', área de estudo ou característica regional, não é o mesmo, embora haja gente que use indistintamente.
O clima de São Paulo é tropical de altitude, o clima tem mudado em função do aquecimento global, o clima do Alaska representa um desafio à ocupação humana, o clima do cerrado proporciona períodos de tempo seco e úmido alternadamente. Em janeiro inundações, em julho tempo extremamente seco, assim é o nosso clima.


----------



## SarahYumi

FloMar said:


> Can I check that you're saying that the verb fazer is more commonly used when talking about the weather in this context than estar?


Hi, FloMar!

I would say that the verb "estar" is more common than "fazer", but it also depends on the kind of weather we are talking about. If the weather has its own verb, I would say it's more common to use its own verb, like "chover" (rain):

*Tá chovendo*, fecha a janela.
*Começou a chover*, fecha a janela.
*Vai chover*, melhor fechar a janela.

We can also use an adjective form:

*A manhã foi de chuva* na capital paulista.

The verb "fazer" is common with weathers that don't have its own verb or a construction in the subjunctive:

Espero *que faça sol* no sábado, não quero adiar a nossa praia.
*Faça sol ou faça chuva*, nós vamos pra praia.

In the present or past, we would use other kind of constructions to express this:

O dia amanheceu nublado, mas que bom que *fez sol*! Vamos pra praia!
Tava nublado até agora há pouco, mas *o sol abriu*. Vamos pra praia?

I hope this was not confusing! And just to reinforce, I'm saying how we *actually *talk in everyday life here in Brazil.


----------

